# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Προς τους συντονιστές

## robotakias

Πηγαίνω εδώ www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/kataskeyes.php για να δω την κατασκευή θαλάμου υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας αλλά δεν μου το βγάζει, γιατι?

----------


## gRooV

Πως θα φτιάξετε έναν θάλαμο υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας 
Ο οδηγός δεν είναι διαθέσιμος  


ανακατασκευή

----------


## mystaki g

*Για σου Θανο!*

Τελικα ηρθε η ωρα να σας αποχαιρετησω και εσενα και ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ.
Το μονο που δεν μπορω ειναι οταν καποιοι δεν σε αφηνουν στο φορουμ  να γραψεις την αποψη σου.Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις παντα εγω φευγω απο αυτα τα φορουμ.

Αν δεν ειναι δυσκολο διαγραψτε  το λογαριασμο μου η καλυτερα να  τον   μπλοκαρουμε.Οπως σας βολευει.
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/forum.php το ιδιο και εδω.





> Το θέμα κλειδώνεται και θα πάει αργότερα στα σκουπίδια, να είναι καθαρό το φόρουμ *μην πουν και τίποτα οι ξένοι*.



*Κωνσταντινε* βλεπω μας ενδιαφερει τι θα πουν οι ξενοι και αδιαφορουμε τι θα πουν οι δικοι μας.Σιγα που τους ενδιαφερει τι γραφουμε εμεις εκτος απο τις μυστικες υπηρεσιες και αυτο ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα γιατι καποια στιμη θα κλεισουν και αυτα τα φορουμ.
Ευχομαι να αντεξει το φορουμ γιατι κριμα ειναι.
Ενταξη οτι εγινε εγινε αν καποιους πικρανα νομιζω θα με συγχωρησετε ,ετσι ειναι τα φορουμ υπαρχουν στιγμες  που ολοι ξεφευγουμε.
Προσοπικα δεν κραταω κακια σε κανενα ουτε σε εσενα *Κωνσταντινε*.
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/forum.php το ιδιο και εδω .mystaki g.

Ευχομαι το φορουμ παντα να πηγαινει προς το καλυτερο.Παιδια και καπου καπου οπου μπορειτε να βοηθατε το φορουμ διαφορετικα παντα θα ψαχνετε πληροφοριες σε ξενα φορουμ.Νομιζω τωρα λιγο καλυτερα παει το φορουμ αν δεν υπηρχαν οι συντονιστες θα ηταν τελειο.Οπως παλια,υπηρχαν συντονιστες ομως ποτε δεν ειδα καποιον να μας ενοχλει .Τωρα ολα ειναι διαφορετικα.    :Wink: 


Μην σας κουραζω αλλο.Για σε ολους !

----------


## CybEng

Αν και δεν έλαβα μέρος στο επίμαχο νήμα και φροντίζω σε θέματα πολιτικών, θρησκευτικών & ποδοσφαιρικών συζητήσεων, να μην προκαλώ και να ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ τις θέσεις των συνομιλητών θεωρώ ότι κάποια πράγματα ξέφυγαν πέρα από όσα η συνειδησή μου μπορεί να ανεχθεί.


Συγκεκριμένα :

1- Οι λέξεις "μαϊμούδες" & "παρλαπίπες" σαν προσδιοριστικά θρησκευτικής πίστεως στον αλλαγμένο τίτλο του επίμαχου νήματος ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ.

2- Το μένος  ενάντια σε οποιοδήποτε θρησκευτικό πιστεύω που συστηματικά και σε κάθε ευκαιρία επιδεικνύεται από κάποιους ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΕΙ.

3- Η έλλειψη στοιχειώδους σεβασμού σε θέματα που κάποιοι θεωρούν ιερά και όσια ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΕΙ.

4- Πρακτικές ασκήσεως διευθυντικού δικαιώματος με άκομψο τρόπο  αντί για πρακτικές διαλόγου με επιχειρήματα, ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ. 


Ως εκ τούτου και επικαλούμενος θέματα ατομικής συνειδήσεως και προσωπικές κόκκινες γραμμές :

Α- Παρακαλούνται οι αρμόδιοι συντονιστές όπως ΔΙΑΓΡΑΨΟΥΝ τον λογαριασμό μου από το παρόν φόρουμ.

Β- ΑΝΑΚΑΛΩ ως έχω συνταγματικό και νόμιμο δικαίωμα, την παραχώρηση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων των γραπτών αναρτήσεων μου, προς τους διαχειριστές του παρόντος ιστοχώρου και αιτούμαι την διαγραφή των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις.
( Επίκληση δικαιώματος στη λήθη, Κανονισμός 2016/679 Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου της 27/4/2016 ).



Πέρα από αυτό το δυσάρεστο συμβάν θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω ΟΛΟΥΣ με τους οποίους αντάλλαξα απόψεις, ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους με τις αναρτήσεις τους μου προσέφεραν πολύτιμες γνώσεις καθώς και ΟΛΟΥΣ των οποίων οι συμμετοχές ήταν μια ευχάριστη συντροφιά στην καθημερινότητα.

Τέλος θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη εάν έχω στεναχωρήσει, προσβάλλει ή καθ οποιοδήποτε τρόπο βλάψει κάποιον αναγνώστη αυτου του χώρου. 

Νερό & Αλάτι που λένε στο χωριό μου.

. . . _ . _

----------

aktis (26-07-17), 

antonis_p (23-07-17)

----------


## xlife

Και γω με τη σειρα μου παρακαλω να διαγραψετε το λογαριασμο μου και απο το παρον φορουμ και απο το howtofixit. Τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια ετσι κι αλλιως ειχε γινει ηδη επιθετικο το φορουμ σε διαφορετικες αποψεις(ακομη κ σε τεχνικα θεματα) κ ειχα παψει να ειμαι ενεργο μελος. Οποτε μικρο το κακο. Καλη συνεχεια σε όλους

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ πάλι απορώ γιατί κάποιος ανακοινώνει την αποχώρησή του από ένα φόρουμ.

Όσες φορές έχω αποχωρήσει από φόρουμ ούτε δημόσια διαγγέλματα έκανα ούτε τίποτα.
Απλώς δεν ξαναπόσταρα στο φόρουμ...Τι πιο απλό; Τι πιο αυτονόητο;

(κι αν ήθελα διαγραφή του λογαριασμού μου...πολύ απλά θα έστελνα προσωπικό μήνυμα σε κάποιον διαχειριστή. Ναι, πάλι το αυτονόητο θα έκανα...)

----------


## kioan

Δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα: κάθε πληροφορία που αφορά ταυτοποιημένο ή ταυτοποιήσιμο φυσικό πρόσωπο (υποκείμενο των δεδομένων). Το ταυτοποιήσιμο φυσικό πρόσωπο είναι εκείνο του οποίου η ταυτότητα μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί, άμεσα ή έμμεσα, ιδίως μέσω αναφοράς σε αναγνωριστικό στοιχείο ταυτότητας, όπως όνομα, σε αριθμό ταυτότητας, σε δεδομένα θέσης, σε επιγραμμικό αναγνωριστικό ταυτότητας ή σε έναν ή περισσότερους παράγοντες που προσιδιάζουν στη σωματική, φυσιολογική, γενετική, ψυχολογική, οικονομική, πολιτιστική ή κοινωνική ταυτότητα του εν λόγω φυσικού προσώπου.


Βάσει του παραπάνω ορισμού, προσωπικό δεδομένο είναι το email σε συνδυασμό με username και τυχόν στοιχεία που δίνει κάποιος χρήστης κατά την εγγραφή του. "Δικαίωμα στη λήθη" μπορεί να επικαλεστεί ο οποιοσδήποτε για αυτά τα δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα και να απαιτήσει τη διαγραφή τους με την διαγραφή του λογαριασμού του.

Το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων που έχουν αναρτηθεί στο forum, δεν αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο εφόσον μετά την διαγραφή των παραπάνω δεν θα σχετίζεται με κάποιον χρήστη για τον οποίο τηρούνται δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα στο σύστημα.


Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου, ο καθένας ας πράξει όπως νομίζει.

----------


## mystaki g

> Το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων που έχουν αναρτηθεί στο forum, δεν αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο εφόσον μετά την διαγραφή των παραπάνω δεν θα σχετίζεται με κάποιον χρήστη για τον οποίο τηρούνται δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα στο σύστημα.



Παντα ημουν αντιθετος να διαγραφονται οι αναρτησεις.Ο καθενας απο εμας που καποτε ειχε εγγραφει στο φορουμ το εχει κανει η να παρει μια συμβουλη η να βοηθησει το φορουμ ,οχι προσωπικα το φορουμ αλλα μονο για τα παιδια του φορουμ.
Ετσι μαζευονται οι πληροφοριες που θα βοηθησουν πολλους.Για αυτο το λογο οτι εχουμε γραψει αυτα πρεπει παντα να μενουν  στο φορουμ και δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν καποιος θα γωριζει αν ειναι δικες μου αναρτησεις η οχι.Μπορουν να γραψουν αντι "mystaki g" απλως *"επισκέπτης"*
Τον ελεγχο τον κανουν οι συντονιστες ομως οταν τους λες παιδια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο θεμα αυτο που εχω ανοιξει και  οσο μπορειτε να το προσεχετε αυτοι κανουν το αντιθετο και με καθε τροπο προσπαθουν να το κλεισουν .(Και ο Γιαννης μου ειπε οτι το θεμα ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο ομως του απαντησα οτι για αυτο σας εχουμε να το ελεγχετε  οχι να αφηνουμε το καθενα να γραφει οτι θελει απλως και μονο να  τρολλαρει).
*Οταν το φορουμ δεν ειναι ελευθερο τοτε δεν ειναι φορουμ απλως γινετε φορουμ που θα περασουν μονο οι αποψεις των λιγων.

Και το εχω ξαναγραψει οτι οταν ο συντονιστης δεν καταλαβαινει τον ρολο του καλυτερα να φυγει απο αυτην την θεση.*

Αυτα ,σε τετοιο φορουμ με συγχωρειτε προσωπικα δεν θελω να βρισκομαι.

----------


## leosedf

Νυφίτσα που ξέθαψες και θέμα του 2006 για να κλαφτείς στο θάνο, εσύ αν θυμάσαι καλα προχτες έλεγες οτι τωρα δεν λες στους ξένους να έρχονται.
Τρια μόνιμα ban δώρο γιατί είμαι σε δουλειά και σαββατιάτικα δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω με το κινητό. 
Είπατε την άποψη σας τώρα στο καλό, δεν μπορεί ενα ολόκληρο φόρουμ να ασχολείται με τα μυξοκλάμματα σας και αν δεν σας αρέσουν οι τίτλοι να βάζετε τους σωστούς.
Είμαστε φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών, πάρτε το χαμπάρι.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και γω με τη σειρα μου παρακαλω να διαγραψετε το λογαριασμο μου



Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά οι χρήστες ζητούν κάτι που γίνεται στα γνωστότερα social media, 
(που έχουν εναρμονιστεί με την τρέχουσα νομοθεσία και πρακτική)
και εκτιμώ πως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα.
Αν τεχνικά δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, έστω με αίτησή τους.

Η τεκμηρίωση που χρησιμοποιείται εκ μέρους τους είναι ισχυρή.

----------


## kioan

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά οι χρήστες ζητούν κάτι που γίνεται στα γνωστότερα social media



Ακόμα και σε αυτά δε διαγράφονται όλες οι πληροφορίες. Διαγράφονται όλες οι αναρτήσεις στο προφίλ του χρήστη αλλά συζητήσεις με άλλους δε σβήνονται.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

> Ακόμα και σε αυτά δε διαγράφονται όλες οι πληροφορίες. Διαγράφονται όλες οι αναρτήσεις στο προφίλ του χρήστη αλλά συζητήσεις με άλλους δε σβήνονται.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Όπου υπάρχουν συζητησεις, πχ fb. Δεν φαίνεται όμως κάποια πληροφορία όπως το όνομα του χρήστη, φαίνεται κάτι σαν "χρήστης".
Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## leosedf

Δε θα αναλύσουμε τι γίνεται στο facebook η πουθενά αλλού Αντώνη. Δες και τον κανόνα 13.

Είναι απλό, κλαίμε επειδή δεν μας αφήνουν να ποστάρουμε θέματα που γνωρίζουμε ότι θα τα κάνουμε σαν τα μούτρα μας, άρα ο συντονιστής είναι κακός.
Κλαίμε όταν μας αφήνει αλλά δεν λογοκρίνει κανείς οπότε γίνεται χαμός και ο συντονιστής είναι κακός.
Κλαίμε όταν γίνεται συμμάζεμα και παραπονιούμαστε για λογοκρισία άρα ο συντονιστής είναι πάλι κακός.
Κλαίμε και χτυπιόμαστε και απειλούμε και διαλαλούμε ότι φεύγουμε επειδή φάγαμε το κλείδωμα και ο συντονιστής είναι κακός.
Δεν μπορεί να κάνεις θέμα που ξέρεις ότι θα γίνει κώλος και να ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΣ από συντονιστή να λογοκρίνει σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου μέτρα, όπως γουστάρεις εσύ βρε αδερφέ. Πάλι κακός βγαίνει ο συντονιστής.

Το θέμα έχει λήξει δεν με ενδιαφέρει τίποτα από αυτά. Κάντε ότι καταλαβαίνετε.

----------


## aktis

Νομίζω δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να διώχνουμε μέλη . Ελπίζω ο χρόνος να γιατρέψει τις πληγές , να αμβλύνουμε την κριτική μας στους άλλους  και να δούμε όλοι και τα δικά μας λάθη .
Εύχομαι να επιστρέψουν τα μελη στο forum

----------

nestoras (26-07-17)

----------


## agis68

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα....γίνεται να επανέλθουμε στην παλια καλή όψη του φορουμ οπου δεξια υπαρχει το άβαταρ μαζί με τα μηνύματα και αριστερά το φόρουμ?????? δεν είναι λειτουργικό έτσι όπως είναι

----------


## moutoulos

Αγι το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι που λες ... είναι πρόσβασης & διαχείρισης αποκλειστικά του admin.
Το πέταξα το μπαλάκι είδες  :Biggrin:  ?.

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν γνωρίζω γιατί αφαιρέθηκε (εδώ και περίπου 3-5 μέρες), αλλά πολύ πιθανών
 ο admin να μην το έχει δεί ή να μην το ξέρει καν. Σίγουρα δεν το αφαίρεσε έτσι απλά ο admin. Του 
έχω στείλει ήδη, ειδοποίηση για το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν ... και αναμένουμε.

 Για την ώρα τα *Νέα Μηνύματα* εμφανίζονται πατώντας το ... κάτω απο την "Αρχική" (πάνω αριστερά).

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα, και Καλή ερχόμενη -από αύριο- Εβδομάδα σε όλους!
Αγαπητέ (? αν το δεχτείς) Θάνο (gRooV) χάρηκα πολύ, που σε είδα συμπτωματικά, παρόντα στην παρέα!
Το θέμα λοιπόν έχει ως εξής:
Είχα αρχίσει, διαβάζοντας μηνύματα της Κοινότητας, να έχω πρόβλημα όρασης... Τα Fonts ήταν τόσο αμυδρά και γκρίζα, ώστε φοβήθηκα πρεσβυωπίες, αστιγματισμούς, αλλά (το *μακράν χειρότερο*) έναρξη Γλαυκώματος!
Αφού πήρα αρκετές ανάσες ώστε να ηρεμήσει ο πανικός, έκλεισα ήρεμα τη σελίδα, βγαίνοντας στον Chrome! Εκεί παρατηρώ πως συμβαίνει, περίπου, το ίδιο.
Δεν συμβαίνει στο Facebook, όμως, το οποίο δεν ανήκει στον όμιλο Google. Προφανώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, περίπου, εμφανίστηκε στο GMail, και στο YouTube, επίσης του ομίλου Google.
Εκεί δε, όπου ηρέμησα τελείως είναι στην οθόνη εισαγωγής στις δωρεάν πασιέντσες της Microsoft (δεν ανήκει στον όμιλο Google!!!! Πώς να το κάνουμε :Confused1:  :Biggrin: )
Στην εισαγωγική οθόνη επιλογής πασιέντσας, υπάρχει επάνω-στην κορυφή- μια οριζόντια λευκή ταινία. Στο αριστερό της άκρο διαβάζουμε σαφέστατα "Microsoft Solitaire Collection", όπου ενώ τα Fonts είναι πάρα πολύ μικρά, παραμένουν πολύ ευανάγνωστα, καθώς η Microsoft έχει προσέξει άριστα την αντίθεση (και όχι μόνο σε αυτό το σημείο της οθόνης της.
Έτσι...Ηρέμησα πλήρως από θέμα *1) Υγείας μου* και _2)_ Νέων πληρωμών/εξόδων για υλικό (νέα οθόνη, ίσως και κάρτα γραφικών).

Μολονότι ο φίλτατος Γιάννης Λέπουρας, μου έχει πει ότι συχνά πλατιάζω, και δεν Λακωνίζω, πιστεύω ότι σας έδωσα μιαν αρκετά σφαιρική εικόνα του θέματος.

Καταλήγοντας λοιπόν, ρίξτε μια ματιά στην αντίθεση των Fonts στη σελίδα!
Ευχαριστώντας σας για την ανοχή σας και ελπίζοντας ότι βοήθησα στο ελάχιστο -έστω- τη βελτίωση της σελίδας

Να είσαστε όλοι καλά

Γιώργος

----------


## DGeorge

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το 'Like'! Δεν μου απαντάτε όμως.. Μπορείτε;... Θα κάνετε κάτι με την αντίθεση στα fonts της σελίδας; :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Όχι τίποτ' άλλο... Έμεινα κάπως άλαλος!
Έμοιαζε η απάντηση λίγο μ' εκείνη τη φανταστική ατάκα του Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα (όταν δεν είχε κάτι να πει) "Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πολύ καλή σας ερώτηση! Προχωρήστε παρακαλώ στην επόμενη!"
Αυτή η ατάκα μάζευε 'Like', με το τσουβάλι, από κάθε πολιτικό χώρο!!! :Laugh:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Θα κάνετε κάτι με την αντίθεση στα fonts της σελίδας;



Μήπως κύριε Δέλτα_Γεώργιε ισχύει κάποιο από τα παρακάτω:
Χρειάζεστε γυαλιά οράσεως.Έχετε γυαλιά οράσεως αλλά όχι για κοντά.Λάθος ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σας.Λάθος ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας στο τάμπλετ.Λάθμος ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας στο κινητό.Όλα τα παραπάνω μαζί...
Επειδή εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά η αντίθεση στις γραμματοσειρές εδώ και επειδή δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος είπα να το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο το θέμα. Εδώ https://medium.com/@uistephen/text-c...s-d685636c0749 θα βρείτε ένα πολύ καλό και κατατοπιστικό άρθρο για το contrast των γραμματοσειρών σε μια ιστοσελίδα και αν προσέξετε λίγο πριν το τέλος αναφέρει και μια σελίδα - εργαλείο για έλεγχο του contrast σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα!
Τα αποτελέσματα για το hlektronika.gr και μάλιστα για αυτήν ακριβώς εδώ τη σελίδα http://wave.webaim.org/report#/http:...t=39048&page=2
Πρέπει από το μενού που έχει επάνω να επιλέξεις *Contrast*.

----------

DGeorge (27-09-18)

----------


## leosedf

Άλλαξε το ΛΟΝΝΝΓΚΟ. Ορίστε.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Άλλαξε το ΛΟΝΝΝΓΚΟ. Ορίστε.



Προφανώς είσαι από την Σαλλλλλλονίκη. Οπαδός του ΜΠΑΟΓΚ. :Tongue2:

----------


## DGeorge

> Μήπως κύριε Δέλτα_Γεώργιε ισχύει κάποιο από τα παρακάτω:
> Χρειάζεστε γυαλιά οράσεως.Έχετε γυαλιά οράσεως αλλά όχι για κοντά.Λάθος ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σας.Λάθος ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας στο τάμπλετ.Λάθμος ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας στο κινητό.Όλα τα παραπάνω μαζί...
> Επειδή εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά η αντίθεση στις γραμματοσειρές εδώ και επειδή δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος είπα να το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο το θέμα. Εδώ https://medium.com/@uistephen/text-c...s-d685636c0749 θα βρείτε ένα πολύ καλό και κατατοπιστικό άρθρο για το contrast των γραμματοσειρών σε μια ιστοσελίδα και αν προσέξετε λίγο πριν το τέλος αναφέρει και μια σελίδα - εργαλείο για έλεγχο του contrast σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα!
> Τα αποτελέσματα για το hlektronika.gr και μάλιστα για αυτήν ακριβώς εδώ τη σελίδα http://wave.webaim.org/report#/http:...t=39048&page=2
> Πρέπει από το μενού που έχει επάνω να επιλέξεις *Contrast*.



Φίλε Κώστα, Πολλή Καλησπέρα σου! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο, που αφιέρωσες, σχετικά με το *πρόβλημά μου*.
Στο αναφερόμενο μήνυμά μου, αν προσέξεις, αναφέρομαι και σε πολύ μικρότερα fonts της Microsoft ή/και του FB τα οποία είναι άκρως ευανάγνωστα. Όπως έγραψα, αυτό σημαίνει, ούτε κάποιο οφθαλμολογικό μου πρόβλημα, ούτε κάποιο πρόβλημα στα γυαλιά μου, στο μόνιτορ, ή/και στην κάρτα γραφικών μου.

Όσο για τις ρυθμίσεις όπου με καθοδηγείς, τις έκανα, φέρνοντας την αντίθεση (και μόνο) στο επιθυμητό βαθμό.  Πλην όμως δεν βρήκα κάποιο εικονικό κουμπάκι, ώστε να αποθηκευτούν.... Κι έτσι τις έχασα. Μπράβο μου! :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αν γράψεις ποιόν φυλλομετρητή ( browser ) χρησιμοποιείς κυρίως νομίζω μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις για τις γραμματοσειρές. Νομίζω χρησιμοποιείς Chrome;

----------

DGeorge (28-09-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Αν γράψεις ποιόν φυλλομετρητή ( browser ) χρησιμοποιείς κυρίως νομίζω μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις για τις γραμματοσειρές. *Νομίζω χρησιμοποιείς Chrome;*



Όντως έτσι είναι! "βγαίνοντας στον Chrome"... γράφω στο μήνυμά μου! Όμως ακόμα κι οι ρυθμίσεις του δεν μπόρεσαν να με βοηθήσουν.... Αποφεύγοντας επιεικώς να 'το παίξω _"Ξερόλας"_ ', δεν αποκλείω, με τίποτα, να μπορέσεις να μου δείξεις κάτι, που δεν είδα, ή/και δεν κατάλαβα στις ρυθμίσεις του!!!!
Εύχομαι Να' σαι καλά, από βάθους καρδιάς μου, για την υπομονή και την επιμονή σου! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> [COLOR=#D2C2BC !important]να μπορέσεις να μου δείξεις κάτι, που δεν είδα, ή/και δεν κατάλαβα στις ρυθμίσεις του!!!![/COLOR]



Δυστυχώς ο Chrome ( σε αντίθεση με τον Firefox!!! ) δεν έχει ρυθμίσεις contrast για τις γραμματοσειρές  :frown:  Ευτυχώς όμως που υπάρχουν και οι επεκτάσεις ( Extensions ) και αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι το Midnight Lizard ( https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...nilimejonapojg ) με τόσες πολλές επιλογές που ειλικρινά αν δεν καταφέρεις να κάνεις αυτό που θες θα έρθω εκεί και θα σε ...δείρω!  :Tongue2:

----------


## DGeorge

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin: Καλά... Μη βαράς βρε Κώστα :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: ! Πρέπει χθες, προς σήμερα ξημερώματα, να πιάσανε δουλειά οι αδμινιστράτορες! Ένα μήνυμά μου, ούτε το περνούσε από προεπισκόπηση, ούτε το παρ' έδιδε στο 'χαρτί'! Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έπαιρνα ως απάντηση, ότι η σελίδα δεν λειτουργεί!
Και πράγματι.... Αυτή την στιγμή, οι γραμματοσειρές στα μηνύματα μου είναι τρελλά ευανάγνωστες, με ή/και χωρίς τα γυαλιά μου, από απόσταση 40~45 εκατοστών από την οθόνη μου! Οι γραμματοσειρές πήραν χρώμα πολύ κοντά στο (αν όχι) μαύρο, το δε υπόβαθρο αντίστοιχα στο λευκό. Έχουν πολύ καλή αντίθεση, χωρίς αυτή να κουράζει!
Δεν γνωρίζω πόσους εκφράζω μαζί μου, *"Ευχαριστώ Πολύ την Ομάδα των Διαχειριστών/Συντονιστών!!!!"*

----------


## leosedf

> Δεν γνωρίζω πόσους εκφράζω μαζί μου, *"Ευχαριστώ Πολύ την Ομάδα των Διαχειριστών/Συντονιστών!!!!"*



Τι εννοείς?
50 ευρώ.

----------


## DGeorge

> Τι εννοείς?
> 50 ευρώ.



Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει θέμα και κατηγορία; :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα κόψε του μια receipt ισόποσης αξίας με το εικονιζόμενο pic-ονι  :Biggrin: .

----------

DGeorge (29-09-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Κώστα κόψε του μια receipt ισόποσης αξίας με το εικονιζόμενο pic-ονι .



Δεν λέω... Καλό θα ήταν να μου περίσσευαν, και μάλιστα περισσότερα! Τώρα μάλιστα, που κόπηκαν και τα Capital Controls, θα σας έντυνα τον Server με *Χρυσή Ψύκτρα*. Κάνει πολύ καλύτερη Θερμοαπαγωγή!  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 
Φίλτατε Γρηγόρη, επειδή ανήκω στη Σχολή: "Δεν θα με τρελλάνετε εσείς! Εγώ -εσάς- ευχαρίστως!"
Αντί για περιοχή 'Πάτρα Λαμία' θα σου πρότεινα την, κάποτε, περίφημη: 'La mia Vo lo me Carro'! :whistle:  Στην εποχή της ήταν διάσημη και στα πιο 'Ψηλά Σαλόνια' :Wink:

----------


## DGeorge

Κώστα και Γρηγόρη, πάντως, πέρα από χαβαλέ, ελάτε κι οι δυό Αθήνα (στη μέση), να σας κεράσω 50Ε, (εννοείται και όχι μόνο), αλλά και να σας τα πληρώσω και σε χαρτονόμισμα, ως αναγνώριση για την ανταπόκριση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημά μου!
Όποτε θέλετε, μας προειδοποιείτε αρμοδίως, ώστε να δικτυωθεί και να σας υποδεχτεί σύσσωμο το Τμήμα Κατηχητικού Αθήνας, του Ηλεκτρονικά  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 
Πείτε και στον Θάνο, αν και όταν μπορεί, για να τον γνωρίσουμε κι αυτόν από κοντά.....

----------


## moutoulos

> ... για να τον γνωρίσουμε κι αυτόν από κοντά ...



Λίγο δύσκολο για τον Θάνο. Αυτός είναι ... αντικατοπτρισμός !!!.
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## DGeorge

> Λίγο δύσκολο για τον Θάνο. Αυτός είναι ... αντικατοπτρισμός !!!.



Κοίταξε... Επειδή ούτε εσένα έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά, έλα να κεράσω (εννοείται και ρευστό 50Ε στο χέρι), κι από εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε για τον 'αντικατοπτρισμό'... Πού ξέρεις.....;
Μπορεί να μην αντισταθεί σε μεγαλύτερο, ή/και σε άλλου είδους δόλωμα και να υλοποιηθεί.... Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Ο τελευταίος που τον είδε τώρα δε μπορεί να φάει ραπανάκια.

----------

DGeorge (30-09-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Ο τελευταίος που τον είδε τώρα δε μπορεί να φάει ραπανάκια.



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  Καλά ανέφερα εγώ στα περί "Κυκλώνων" για φυλές τρελών στη Μεσόγειο!!!
Βρε απίστευτε, τώρα σε ποιόν αναφέρεσαι... Στον Γρηγόρη, ή στον Θάνο; :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  
Νά' σαστε καλά! Τέτοιες εποχές το γέλιο λείπει πολύ! Έχε καταντήσει είδος προς αφανισμό! Τουλάχιστον εσείς, μου χαρίζετε απλόχερα, αρκετό απ' αυτό!!!
Αλήθεια,,,, Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι μα-τελείως άσχετο: Πού βρίσκεσαι τώρα; ...Εννοώ "έχεις γυρίσει σπίτι"; Ρωτάω από καθαρή περιέργεια...

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί πότε είχα πει οτι θα γυρίσω?

----------


## DGeorge

> Γιατί πότε είχα πει οτι θα γυρίσω?



Συγγνώμη δηλαδή.... Οφείλεις να μου/μας δώσεις αναφορά για κάθε κίνησή σου :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
Πάντως ξεγλιστρώντας υποδειγματικά, σαν το χέλι, απέφυγες την άλλη μου ερώτηση, σχετικά με τα ραπανάκια.. Σε ποιόν καλό κύριο, της διαχειριστικής ομάδας, αναφερόσουν; :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Για τον Θάνο μιλούσα.
Και όχι δεν θα γυρίσω.

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα σου




> Συγγνώμη δηλαδή.... Οφείλεις να μου/μας δώσεις αναφορά για κάθε κίνησή σου..........



Εδώ απλώς εννοούσα, ότι: δεν έχεις υποχρέωση να μου/μας δώσεις αναφορά για κάθε κίνησή σου!!!!
Κρίμα που δεν θα γυρίσεις, διότι θα μείνουμε μόνο με τον Γρηγόρη, και τους δύο Γιάννηδες, καθώς ο αρχηγός έχει χαρακτηριστεί "αντικατοπτρισμός" :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

> ... θα μείνουμε μόνο με τον Γρηγόρη, και τους δύο Γιάννηδες ...




Γιώργο μην λες μεγάλα λόγια ... γιατί τέλη Νοεμβρίου πάω και εγώ στον Κωνσταντίνο :hahahha: 
να τον δώ, και να μιλήσουμε. Βασικά θα δώ και κάτι άλλους φίλους Άγγλους (άμα προλάβω), 
καθώς και τον πολύ παλιό μου φίλο ... τον εβδομηντάχρονο David που θα με φιλοξενήσει 
(Northampton). 

Μην με ρωτήσεις ποιά θα είναι η συνέχεια ... γιατί δεν ξέρω. Θα στην πω σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## lepouras

Και μην λες για δύο Γιάννηδες γιατί και εγώ είμαι εδώ και δύο μήνες στην Ιταλία στην Πάρμα και πήρε επέκταση ο χρόνος παράδοσης της δουλειάς.......

----------


## MacGyver

-Δεν είναι σημαντικό, όμως για το τυπικό μιας και εμφανίζεται στην φάτσα.
Το: <_Είχαμε 4.330 μέλη και επισκέπτες ταυτόχρονα online στις 22-09-15 ώρα: 22:57>_ δεν είναι πολύ για να είναι αληθινό;
Λογισμικό για αλλαγή χιλιομέτρων στο κοντέρ φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχει!

-Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το tapatalk, γιατί δεν αφαιρούν την υπογραφή με την διαφήμιση του κινητού τους και αυτού του λογισμικού;

----------


## leosedf

Όχι δεν έχουν όλοι το δικό σου το μυαλό, απείραχτο είναι. Αν δεν σου αρέσει δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.


Πάνε ρώτα τους έναν έναν.

----------

